# Adult Circumcision



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Were any of you circumcised as adults? If so, could you describe the surgery and it's aftermath? Did you notice any long-term difference in sex after you healed?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

{{{{{ cringe}}}}} thread jack (((opps)))


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Unless its for medical reasons then why would an adult man put himself through that??????

I cant see how it can't affect sex being that 240 feet of nerves are affected and more than 20,000 nerve endings cut.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I worked with a guy that had it done as an adult. He was from Costa Rica and he felt that American woman would be more into him if he were circumcised. It was a very painful surgery and recovery, more so than he expected. I lost touch soon afterwards so I never really heard about the before and after differences to his sex life.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> Unless its for medical reasons then why would an adult man put himself through that??????


Religious reasons, I would assume.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> Unless its for medical reasons then why would an adult man put himself through that??????
> 
> I cant see how it can't affect sex being that 240 feet of nerves are affected and more than 20,000 nerve endings cut.


*shrug* Religious reasons, medical reasons, he's married to someone who doesn't like uncircumcised ding dongs...

It isn't a question for me, I'm just curious what it was like, and if it had any effect. I heard a guy say that initially, he was a lot more sensitive due to the glands being more exposed (he thought). But that after a few weeks, it returned to normal, and that he hadn't noticed a difference in sensation after that.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I read a few articles that say about the same thing. Here's one of them.

https://www.webmd.com/men/news/20040202/adult-circumcision-affects-sexual-performance#1


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

BioFury said:


> Were any of you circumcised as adults? If so, could you describe the surgery and it's aftermath? Did you notice any long-term difference in sex after you healed?



You mean like a penis reduction surgery? Yeah I had one of those. Difficult to get around when it’s dragging on the floor the whole time...

——————-

I was lucky I escaped circumcision as a baby from under the rabbi’s knife...I am Jewish in other ways though...

I wouldn’t do it for the kids either: you don’t need to. Unless you live in a hot climate and don’t wash properly....  

Some people have to, because they can’t pull back their skin and it’s painful. But that’s not really circumcision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Unless its for medical reasons then why would an adult man put himself through that??????
> 
> I cant see how it can't affect sex being that 240 feet of nerves are affected and more than 20,000 nerve endings cut.



Huh?

They are cutting off some skin, a mere band of skin, not whacking free the whole thing, it left flopping and bouncing on the floor.

Ouch!

..........................................................................

The Two Best Studies

The researchers scoured the world medical/sexuality literature and found 36 methodologically good-to-rigorous studies examining the impact of circumcision on men’s sexuality. The two best reports met the gold standard of research, placebo-controlled, randomized clinical trials, both in southern Africa, where circumcision has become an extremely cost-effective approach to controlling AIDS.


• Researchers in Kenya surveyed the sexual function, pleasure, and satisfaction of 2,784 uncircumcised sexually active adult men. Then they circumcised 1,391 of them, and re-surveyed the entire group every six months for two years. In every survey, the two groups showed no statistically significant differences in sexual function, pleasure, or satisfaction. 


The researchers also asked the circumcised men additional questions focusing on any differences they noticed before and after the procedure. At the two-year mark, 99.9 percent of the men said they felt “satisfied with their circumcisions,” and far from decreasing penile sensitivity, 72 percent said their sensitivity had increased. In addition, 78 percent said circumcision made it easier to don condoms.


• Researchers in Uganda conducted a similar trial involving 4,456 uncircumcised adult men, 2,210 of whom got circumcised. Before-and-after surveys showed no differences in sexual desire, erection issues, or other measures of sexual function, pleasure, and satisfaction. Two years after the procedure, 99.9 percent of the uncircumcised men said they felt “satisfied or very satisfied” with their sex lives, while among those who’d been circumcised, the figure was a statistically equivalent 98.4 percent.


The other 34 studies showed similar results. In several, compared with men with intact foreskins, those who’d been circumcised often said their penises felt more erotically sensitive. In addition, circumcision had no effect on rates of premature ejaculation or erection or ejaculation difficulties. The researchers concluded: “Male circumcision has no adverse effects on sexual function, sensation, sensitivity, satisfaction, or pleasure, especially when performed during infancy.”


These studies were conducted as part of the global effort against AIDS. Participants felt motivated to reduce their AIDS risk. Still, it’s not easy to persuade adult men to bid farewell to such a personal part of the body. It’s quite likely that the researchers reassured them that the surgery would not affect their sexuality, setting up an expectation that could have biased the study results. But these studies involved a total of 7,240 men—which, by research standards is a very large number. If circumcision noticeably impaired the men’s sexual sensitivity, with such a large sample, statistically that should have turned up. But it didn’t.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Unless you have an honest medical reason for it then I personally would avoid it. My parents made that choice for me long ago but if I were in your shoes I don’t see a valid reason to take the chance “just because “ . Those extra nerve endings are a good thing I would think.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

A side thought...

I had major back surgery and they cut me from end to end (side to side). It has left my butt 'skin' numb, but I am still an ass!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> Diana7 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless its for medical reasons then why would an adult man put himself through that??????
> ...


After working in Africa for many years I can tell you that I would never believe a single word out their mouth in reference to ANYTHING sexual. Look at the scientific results.....ever see such one side dominated results? 
If I were to conduct a study on something I was getting paid to study and used the biggest liars on earth then my results would be pretty good as well.
My buddy at work lives in Cambodia down the street from UNICEF and a bunch of other “world help” organizations. They aren’t living in 5 story homes and driving Mercedes and Land Rover for nothing.

I’m not a conspiracy theory guy at all....but some things are real obvious


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

InMyPrime said:


> I was lucky I escaped circumcision as a baby....


And you escaped neonatal herpes. The mohels in NY seem to be riddled with it.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> After working in Africa for many years I can tell you that I would never believe a single word out their mouth in reference to ANYTHING sexual. Look at the scientific results.....ever see such one side dominated results?
> If I were to conduct a study on something I was getting paid to study and used the biggest liars on earth then my results would be pretty good as well.
> My buddy at work lives in Cambodia down the street from UNICEF and a bunch of other “world help” organizations. They aren’t living in 5 story homes and driving Mercedes and Land Rover for nothing.
> 
> I’m not a conspiracy theory guy at all....but some things are real obvious


but, but, but....those are the two BEST studies!

I shudder to think of the results from the two worst studies.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

BioFury said:


> he's married to someone who doesn't like uncircumcised ding dongs...


WTF? Another reason premarital sex is a good idea.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> WTF? Another reason premarital sex is a good idea.


Better yet, a simple question on the first date.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Aesthetics and lasting longer are probably the two most idiotic reasons to get a circumcision, no offence.
Medical reason would be the only reason that I would find acceptable.
I don’t even understand aesthetic reasons: when it’s erect, the head is fully exposed anyway.
Is that not the case with other (uncircumcised) penises?
And when it’s not erect....who the hell needs to see it anyway?
And as for religious reasons...surely God doesn’t make mistakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> Aesthetics and lasting longer are probably the two most idiotic reasons to get a circumcision, no offence.
> Medical reason would be the only reason that I would find acceptable.
> I don’t even understand aesthetic reasons: when it’s erect, the head is fully exposed anyway.
> Is that not the case with other (uncircumcised) penises?
> ...


I'd agree with you on all but the aesthetics...some women have a real preference...in the US most seem to prefer circumcised and aren't shy about saying so. I've had friends tell me they'd get up and leave if the guy was still intact. (A bit ridiculous in my opinion) I can see where that would make a guy insecure in areas of dating and sex. That is what happened to the guy I worked with...of course, that was 30 years ago so maybe women have chilled out about it? I don't know. I have had partners who were and one who wasn't and honestly, foreplay is much easier if a guy is intact. Other than that it doesn't really make a difference to me. Intercourse was no different either way.

Personally, I don't see any reason to do it. I never had any boys (I only make girls!!) but if I had, I would not have had it done. Anecdotally speaking, I'd say most American couples still want it done and most non American couples do not. This is just based on the preferences I see with my patients.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

OnTheFly said:


> Better yet, a simple question on the first date.


Ohhh, Lordy!! :grin2:

No second date until you whip it out, and do the {show and tell} ?? :surprise:


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

My understanding is that at birth, many doctors are sloppy and in a hurry to get it done. I also believe some problems with a bent penis is caused by faulty procedures. 

The foreskin acts as protection and a form of lubrication for the partner. It is especially handy for larger penis’. It also forms a place to hold the natural lubricant that appears when the male is aroused. Unfortunately, women do not all have a copious amount of lubricant. The foreskin is essential in those situations unless you think artificial lubes ate sexy.

I’m guessing his foreskin isn't the only problem she has with him. 

I married late and not one woman complained about my foreskin. Just the opposite. 

It’s not a coincidence that circumcision became popular right after WW II.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> I'd agree with you on all but the aesthetics...some women have a real preference...in the US most seem to prefer circumcised and aren't shy about saying so. I've had friends tell me they'd get up and leave if the guy was still intact. (A bit ridiculous in my opinion) I can see where that would make a guy insecure in areas of dating and sex. That is what happened to the guy I worked with...of course, that was 30 years ago so maybe women have chilled out about it? I don't know. I have had partners who were and one who wasn't and honestly, foreplay is much easier if a guy is intact. Other than that it doesn't really make a difference to me. Intercourse was no different either way.
> 
> Personally, I don't see any reason to do it. I never had any boys (I only make girls!!) but if I had, I would not have had it done. Anecdotally speaking, I'd say most American couples still want it done and most non American couples do not. This is just based on the preferences I see with my patients.



But my point was that when it’s erect, there is no way of telling whether it is circumcised or not!
But maybe it’s just mine...when it goes from the regular hugeness to gargantuan, the skin cannot keep up with the change; there is no foreskin left at all. I don’t see how it wouldn’t burst if it had any less foreskin! I don’t understand.  maybe I should ask a doctor (but here, the doc practices are unfortunately not large enough to accommodate myself and shimself, when fully commando....it would have to be a home visit....)

Or are you saying that women in the US have the guy parade around with crotchless pants the whole time 24/7 so that it always has to be on display for them with the head exposed, even if not erect? 

I learned during combat (I have never been to a war but never mind...) that when it’s time to retreat, it’s time to retreat...and it’s not nice being exposed at that point, for anyone involved...(or not involved).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SunCMars said:


> A side thought...
> 
> I had major back surgery and they cut me from end to end (side to side). It has left my butt 'skin' numb, but I am still an ass!


I'm sorry to hear that your surgery did not cure your problem >


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Ohhh, Lordy!! :grin2:
> 
> No second date until you whip it out, and do the {show and tell} ?? :surprise:




No wonder the men form OLD are often reported as being such creeps (turning up to first dates zipless....) and have women run away in panic like headless (ha) ****s....I meant ducks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> But my point was that when it’s erect, there is no way of telling whether it is circumcised or not!
> But maybe it’s just mine...when it goes from the regular hugeness to gargantuan, the skin cannot keep up with the change; there is no foreskin left at all. I don’t see how it wouldn’t burst if it had any less foreskin! I don’t understand.  maybe I should ask a doctor (but here, the doc practices are unfortunately not large enough to accommodate myself and shimself, when fully commando....it would have to be a home visit....)
> 
> Or are you saying that women in the US have the guy parade around with crotchless pants the whole time 24/7 so that it always has to be on display for them with the head exposed, even if not erect?
> ...


I'm not going to disparage anyone but no, they are not all like that...some you still have to pull back on the foreskin to expose the penis. Some women find that distasteful because it's just not what they are used to when they think of a penis. And just like some size queens can be brutal on a guy's confidence, some of these women can be as well. Just as I'd imagine a guy who only wants to be with a DD woman can be to a AA woman. I'll also point out that not all sexual encounters start with an erect penis, so even if a guy looks circumcised once he's erect, at some point his new girlfriend is going to figure out he's intact.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> I'm not going to disparage anyone but no, they are not all like that...some you still have to pull back on the foreskin to expose the penis. Some women find that distasteful because it's just not what they are used to when they think of a penis. And just like some size queens can be brutal on a guy's confidence, some of these women can be as well. Just as I'd imagine a guy who only wants to be with a DD woman can be to a AA woman. I'll also point out that not all sexual encounters start with an erect penis, so even if a guy looks circumcised once he's erect, at some point his new girlfriend is going to figure out he's intact.



How strange.....That women ‘think of a penis’ 

I’m not sure my wife has ever seen me ‘unerect’....I better check if she will be ok when the day comes (ha) when it will take him more than 0.0000123 seconds to go ‘transformers’ on her...and she accidentally sees that it can also be covered.  
We did not discuss aesthetics pre-marriage/pre-impotence so it is not clear to me what it is she is imagining whenever she ‘thinks about penis’ (all day long presumably) 

So maybe the skin becomes more elastic then when circumcision takes place in childhood/babyhood? (Or maybe the penis doesn’t grow/change as much, between erect and none-erect, once it has been circumcised?)
This is all very confusing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Chaparral said:


> My understanding is that at birth, many doctors are sloppy and in a hurry to get it done. I also believe some problems with a bent penis is caused by faulty procedures.


Can you quote me the reference on this please? I am truly interested in finding this information.

To my knowledge there are two main causes for a "bent" penis

1. Peyronie's disease which is caused by a build up of plaque in the shaft that is sometimes coincidental with circumcision

2. Hypospadias which is often alleviated or helped by a circumcision surgery


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Chaparral said:


> My understanding is that at birth, many doctors are sloppy and in a hurry to get it done. I also believe some problems with a bent penis is caused by faulty procedures.


I've assisted on too many circumcisions to count with many different doctors. Not one was sloppy or in a hurry. In fact, I'd say that it's the one thing I see doctors do that they really seem pay very close attention to and worry about screwing up. Every doctor I've ever seen do it is well aware that this boy's entire sexual life depends on them doing a good job at this. They have ALL taken it very seriously. 

I have no idea where you got this info but in my experience it's dead wrong. I'm sure there are a few ******* doctors out there, but based on my experience they are not the norm.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> I've assisted on too many circumcisions to count with many different doctors. Not one was sloppy or in a hurry. In fact, I'd say that it's the one thing I see doctors do that they really seem pay very close attention to and worry about screwing up. Every doctor I've ever seen do it is well aware that this boys' entire sexual life depends on them doing a good job at this. They have ALL taken it very seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea where you go this info but in my experience it's dead wrong. I'm sure there are a few ******* doctors out there, but based on my experience they are not the norm.




I can believe that risks are very low nowadays (in the past, the risks were significantly higher, infections probably being the main one). But why take even a 0.1% chance of getting your Dshonson butchered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

BioFury said:


> ...he's married to someone who doesn't like uncircumcised ding dongs...


Is he seriously considering it?

What if he told her he didn't like her labia, would she consider surgery to amend them?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> I can believe that risks are very low nowadays (in the past, the risks were significantly higher, infections probably being the main one). But why take even a 0.1% chance of getting your Dshonson butchered?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't...as I said, I would not have had it done if I had any sons. But it was said that doctors are lazy and sloppy and there are bad outcomes because of it. I simply don't believe that is true. I find doctors to be quite precise when performing this particular procedure. There are risks associated with ALL surgeries though, infection and bleeding being the two most common. I don't see the value in risking either of those in the case of circumcisions. And as a woman, I think an intact penis is easier to "work with" when it comes to foreplay so I really don't see the point :grin2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> Is he seriously considering it?
> 
> What if he told her he didn't like her labia, would she consider surgery to amend them?


Such a surgery does exist and many women are having it done. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

notmyjamie said:


> I've assisted on too many circumcisions to count with many different doctors. Not one was sloppy or in a hurry. In fact, I'd say that it's the one thing I see doctors do that they really seem pay very close attention to and worry about screwing up. Every doctor I've ever seen do it is well aware that this boy's entire sexual life depends on them doing a good job at this. They have ALL taken it very seriously.
> 
> I have no idea where you got this info but in my experience it's dead wrong. I'm sure there are a few ******* doctors out there, but based on my experience they are not the norm.


Is it normal for doctors and nurses to time this operation or operations like tying a mother’s tubes to come out laughing after the birth and congratulating each other for how fast they got it done?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> WTF? Another reason premarital sex is a good idea.


Except of course you can always ASK them, you dont have to see it or have sex to find out.

If she is that bothered why did she marry him? Crazy.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Except of course you can always ASK them, you dont have to see it or have sex to find out.
> 
> If she is that bothered why did she marry him? Crazy.


Ok, maybe, but if she has such a strong preference it’s not like she is a virgin.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Except of course you can always ASK them, you dont have to see it or have sex to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> If she is that bothered why did she marry him? Crazy.



Is it common among Christians to ask what exactly their partner’s penis looks like, before they get married/have sex?
Or what their GFs bits are like exactly, which bits come in or out more...how tight it is etc...

Is it not less awkward to just have a bit of sex (or maybe ask to take a quick peek so as to avoid ‘buyer’s remorse’ on the wedding night?)

My wife fell asleep on our wedding night...we were so exhausted but I am still a bit disappointed about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have given anesthesia to many adult men getting circumcised. I can’t tell you about the aftermath or recovery time but I can tell you it’s not uncommon and the procedure is straight forward.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I have given anesthesia to many adult men getting circumcised. I can’t tell you about the aftermath or recovery time but I can tell you it’s not uncommon and the procedure is straight forward.


Oh? Are you a CRNA? I've thought about pursuing that, but getting through being a "regular" nurse would be a nightmare. The stuff nurses have to deal with... *shivers*


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

BioFury said:


> Oh? Are you a CRNA? I've thought about pursuing that, but getting through being a "regular" nurse would be a nightmare. The stuff nurses have to deal with... *shivers*




I am lol. I couldn’t imagine doing anything else. I love my job.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I can't really see any viable reason for an elective cosmetic adult surgery of this magnitude other than it's medically "needed" for some reason.

I know that my parents had it done on me when I was small and it's understandable that when you're young, the healing from surgery is faster. With an adult, that quite often is just not the case!*


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I am lol. I couldn’t imagine doing anything else. I love my job.


Are there part-time, or more independent, contractor-like opportunities in the field?

Are you required to be vaccinated? Or can you get out of it?

How many years did you have to invest till you got do actual CRNAing? How much did all the schooling cost, if I may ask?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

BioFury said:


> Are there part-time, or more independent, contractor-like opportunities in the field?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need a few years experience In ICU. Schooling is competitive and it’s hard to get in. Some places require a GRE. Most schools are doctorates instead of masters. I was the last masters class in my school so I went to school for 2.5ish years all year round. It’s full time and that’s it. 

I’m not sure about vaccinations... I do it so I don’t run across an issue with it. 

Schooling was about $100,000 for me personally. But that’s Bc I maxed out my loans to live off of.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> You need a few years experience In ICU. Schooling is competitive and it’s hard to get in. Some places require a GRE. Most schools are doctorates instead of masters. I was the last masters class in my school so I went to school for 2.5ish years all year round. It’s full time and that’s it.
> 
> I’m not sure about vaccinations... I do it so I don’t run across an issue with it.
> 
> Schooling was about $100,000 for me personally. But that’s Bc I maxed out my loans to live off of.


So one has to have a masters, to get into a 2.5 year CRNA school? If one is going to invest 8.5 years into school, wouldn't it be logical to just become a doctor?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

BioFury said:


> So one has to have a masters, to get into a 2.5 year CRNA school? If one is going to invest 8.5 years into school, wouldn't it be logical to just become a doctor?




Depends on what kind of doctor you want to be. 
I would rather be a crna any day than an anesthesiologist.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

BioFury said:


> So one has to have a masters, to get into a 2.5 year CRNA school? If one is going to invest 8.5 years into school, wouldn't it be logical to just become a doctor?




Wait you need a 4 year nursing degree and then 2.5 years of anesthesia school which is the masters. So it’s 6.5 years.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> Depends on what kind of doctor you want to be.
> I would rather be a crna any day than an anesthesiologist.


Why?


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> Wait you need a 4 year nursing degree and then 2.5 years of anesthesia school which is the masters. So it’s 6.5 years.


Ohhh, ok. That makes a lot more sense, lol :grin2:


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Chaparral said:


> Is it normal for doctors and nurses to time this operation or operations like tying a mother’s tubes to come out laughing after the birth and congratulating each other for how fast they got it done?



I've been assisting doctors with circumcisions on newborns for over 30 years. I have NEVER once seen a doctor act in the way you are describing. I have seen them remark that a C/S ended up being quicker than usual but never in a congratulatory manner. More of a "wow...that didn't take long at all, hmm?" kind of way. If there are doctors acting the way you describe I've never seen it and I've worked with a lot of doctors over the years. As I said before, they are all acutely aware that they are working on a future man's sex organ and they take that responsibility seriously.




InMyPrime said:


> My wife fell asleep on our wedding night...we were so exhausted but I am still a bit disappointed about that


I read somewhere that about 70% of couples do not have sex on their wedding night for the very reason you didn't...they are just too exhausted. Ironically, my STBX was determined that we would be in the "30% club" as he called it. :surprise:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> I read somewhere that about 70% of couples do not have sex on their wedding night for the very reason you didn't...they are just too exhausted. Ironically, my STBX was determined that we would be in the "30% club" as he called it. :surprise:



Oh well done...
So...who did you both have sex with then? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> Oh well done...
> So...who did you both have sex with then?
> 
> 
> ...



Fair question...as I didn't know then what I know now and he was still pretending, each other. Shockingly enough, it was very good too. :surprise:


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a friend in his 60's that had to get circumcised. He is diabetic and got micro scarring of his foreskin that caused it to be tight. Eventually, he said he had to do it. I never saw it, but he said they cut his foreskin way down, he said they couldn't have taken much more off. He said it really sore for about a week or more, then it was ok, 6 weeks to get back to normal.


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

BioFury said:


> Were any of you circumcised as adults? If so, could you describe the surgery and it's aftermath? Did you notice any long-term difference in sex after you healed?


Had to have it done in my fifties for medical reasons (Phimosis). Pretty sore for a few days, fully healed in a few weeks. I've had much worse surgery.

Long term differences: Easier to keep clean. No noticeable loss of sexual pleasure. Glans became less sensitive, so I tend to last longer (which I like).


----------

